

Evidence for Macroevolution: The Scientific Case for Common Descent - tokenadult
http://www.talkorigins.org/faqs/comdesc/

======
tokenadult
Article submitted in honor of today's 150th anniversary of the publication of
Darwin's On the Origin of Species by Means of Natural Selection, or the
Preservation of Favoured Races in the Struggle for Life.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_the_Origin_of_Species>

It's a good summary of evidence for "descent with modification," as Darwin
called evolution in his earlier writings on the subject, mentioning both
recent discoveries and discoveries that date back to Darwin's time.

